# removing glued on carpet from tiles?



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

has anybody any idea what is the easiest way to do this, we have a recently bought villa with cheap carpeting which is heavily stuck down with glue covering a tiiled floor. Are there any power tools which might do the job, or even a contracter in th Javea region.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

fergie said:


> has anybody any idea what is the easiest way to do this, we have a recently bought villa with cheap carpeting which is heavily stuck down with glue covering a tiiled floor. Are there any power tools which might do the job, or even a contracter in th Javea region.


Well, I found this on eHow but it looks like a long job!

How to Remove Carpet Adhesive From Tile | eHow.com

I would worry about power tools scratching the tile surface.

Perhaps you could pay a couple of unemployed youngsters to do the donkey work?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes a heat gun will help a good deal (as per the link from Alcalaina) & using chemicals will be very tricky indoors.
To be honest it will most probably be easier to whip up the old ceramic tiles up and relay with new.
All this is of course depending on the area size/location in the house/type of fitted ceramic tile etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> has anybody any idea what is the easiest way to do this, we have a recently bought villa with cheap carpeting which is heavily stuck down with glue covering a tiiled floor. Are there any power tools which might do the job, or even a contracter in th Javea region.


I know a contractor in the Javea area- just can't remember his company name

I have e-mailed his wife - so should be able to get back to you soonish with his info


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

fergie said:


> has anybody any idea what is the easiest way to do this, we have a recently bought villa with cheap carpeting which is heavily stuck down with glue covering a tiiled floor. Are there any power tools which might do the job, or even a contracter in th Javea region.


a steam cleaner might do the job(moist heat to soften the glue) but whatever way you go, I think the tiles underneath, will require a lot of work to clean or have to be tiled over.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

*removing glued on carpet from tiles*

Thankyou for all the replies, the horrible carpet is covering marble tiles, I tried chipping the glue away with a stanley blade a few weeks ago, too messy and time consuming, now my carpet looks like a dinasaur has had a big nibble, not a pretty sight, so the rest of the carpet has to go, next time I'm at the house I'll have a go with the variius methods suggested. Thanks again.


----------

